# SQL for cbse class 12



## G.Ashwinkumar (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys i'm studying in cbse class 12, i would like to know which software( preferably freeware) i should be using to practice sql for my cbse class 12? I was redirected to Oracle SQL Developer after googling for a few hours i downloaded the software. It asks for some username and password for some connection! Well i don't think i have one. Is it paid or something like that? While in our lab they use oracle sql + 2001 edition. Can someone please guide me with detailed explanations and be quick!


----------



## RCuber (Aug 25, 2014)

its usually the connect for your sql account, did you provide a password during setup? I am unaware of Oracle Installation , I know only about MS SQL .


----------



## tkin (Aug 26, 2014)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> Hi guys i'm studying in cbse class 12, i would like to know which software( preferably freeware) i should be using to practice sql for my cbse class 12? I was redirected to Oracle SQL Developer after googling for a few hours i downloaded the software. It asks for some username and password for some connection! Well i don't think i have one. Is it paid or something like that? While in our lab they use oracle sql + 2001 edition. Can someone please guide me with detailed explanations and be quick!


Get MySql, google for the guide to set it up, takes 10 mins.


----------



## Shah (Aug 26, 2014)

Just download and install WAMP, You'll have MySQL and phpMyAdmin installed (along with Apache, PHP) in your PC.

Use phpMyAdmin to try out SQL Commands.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Aug 26, 2014)

[MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION] I beleive WAMP server might overwhelm the OP.
I agree with [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]. I also used MySQL in 12th class and it worked just fine.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 27, 2014)

Download MySQL community edition. Setup an anonymous account and you are good to go. DO NOT USE WANT/XAAMP as you'll learn much less with them.

Download page: MySQL :: MySQL Community Downloads

- - - Updated - - -

Download MySQL community edition. Setup an anonymous account and you are good to go. DO NOT USE WANT/XAAMP as you'll learn much less with them.

Download page: *dev.mysql.com/downloads/


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 28, 2014)

^ The above works fine


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 28, 2014)

MS SQL Server is also very good. you can try it out along with MySQL. 

SQL server is most widely used. its used almost everywhere and the UI is very easy and good. particularly MS's Intellisense is very good and helps a lot. it also has seamless integration with Visual Studio..


----------



## tkin (Aug 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> MS SQL Server is also very good. you can try it out along with MySQL.
> 
> SQL server is most widely used. its used almost everywhere and the UI is very easy and good. particularly MS's Intellisense is very good and helps a lot. it also has seamless integration with Visual Studio..


Is it free?


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Aug 28, 2014)

Well guys thanks for your replies! Well i thought i was simple enough i just want a software to try create table <tablename> (fn1 dt1,...) yes such simple ones( atleast this is what i have in my portions) so i don't think integration with visual studio and all wouldn't matter to me at all. Well i followed the thread and headed to the mysql community download section and there was given a lot of versions to select from so i downloaded mysql community server 5.6.20 64 bit zip archive and couldn't figure out on a way to install it. So i again downloaded mysql workbench and installed it. But have no idea on how to create a simple coding and test it? Just how when i try to use it it shows some connection ... and then when i try to connect it shows connection not established some error.... Guys i want to be clear i have a 64 bit pc and no knowledge whatsoever on sql, sql is just a very small part in our cbse board view so please give me detailed steps on what to download and how to install so that i can understand the basic working of create, select , alter, update, drop,insert.. queries, some constraints and a few more basic things..( no the entire programming language is not there for us). Please help me. I noticed that in our school they use sql ++ version 8i when i checked on google i came to know it was very outdated but still it was very simple and lpain straightforward so if someone can help me get that version or something very similar it would be really good. PLease help me this monday i have exams PLease be quick and detailed!


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2014)

tkin said:


> Is it free?



express edition is AFAIK.

- - - Updated - - -



G.Ashwinkumar said:


> Well guys thanks for your replies! Well i thought i was simple enough i just want a software to try create table <tablename> (fn1 dt1,...) yes such simple ones( atleast this is what i have in my portions) so i don't think integration with visual studio and all wouldn't matter to me at all. Well i followed the thread and headed to the mysql community download section and there was given a lot of versions to select from so i downloaded mysql community server 5.6.20 64 bit zip archive and couldn't figure out on a way to install it. So i again downloaded mysql workbench and installed it. But have no idea on how to create a simple coding and test it? Just how when i try to use it it shows some connection ... and then when i try to connect it shows connection not established some error.... Guys i want to be clear i have a 64 bit pc and no knowledge whatsoever on sql, sql is just a very small part in our cbse board view so please give me detailed steps on what to download and how to install so that i can understand the basic working of create, select , alter, update, drop,insert.. queries, some constraints and a few more basic things..( no the entire programming language is not there for us). Please help me. I noticed that in our school they use sql ++ version 8i when i checked on google i came to know it was very outdated but still it was very simple and lpain straightforward so if someone can help me get that version or something very similar it would be really good. PLease help me this monday i have exams PLease be quick and detailed!



sql installation and deployment is a bit complex for beginners. 

can you do it in your school lab? else, if you want it on your home pc, google for installation guides of mysql.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 1, 2014)

@OP - Oracle has got some default usernames to login in order to work. The default root login is "system" and the password is set during installation.

If you do not remember the password for system, you can use "scott" as Id and "tiger" as password.


----------

